# Horse Tipping



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I havn't heard of "horse tipping".
But cow tipping, yes...It doesn't work.. :lol: 
I tried it, and it doesn't work at all.

I would also like to see someone try to tip my Mule.
They would be in the hospital for a while!

-Bobbi


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

^^ sadly, the part of the country I live in, I have seen it all too well.... not really horse tipping, but cow tipping yes I have seen it, and I don't find it at all humorous. The young boys do though, but they have no idea what hard they are doing to the poor animal. It is indeed a little bit hard to do it though, but not impossible. *sigh*


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Its not impossible.
But I could see the immature kids getting chased by a bull!
I would love to see that.
A cow can most likely chase them & scare the bajibers out of them too.

But horse tipping can be dangerous.
Horses' stomaches are very sensitive  

-Bobbi


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, if anyone did that to my horse they'd be done forrrrr. That is a bit odd, not humorous, I never tried it & nor do I want to lol.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think its one of those rural myths :lol: I don't think horses sleep that sound standing up do they? I never paid that much attention, I know ours all lay down while one keeps watch.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

omg i have never heard of horse tipping b4 lol.. :shock:


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

My horses always took turns watching out.
But when one was asleep standing up they always woke up.
I could never sneek up on them.

-Bobbi


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

People can be _really_ immature these days...

My horse would just stand there trying to nibble on their hands like "why are you pushing me?!" and my sisters horse...being all protective of mine...would beat the crap outta them lol


----------



## wiresalot (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree cow and horse tipping is imature and stupid.

I would never try it or would want to.

Althought I did find the tractor tipping funny in the movie "Cars"!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

wiresalot said:


> Althought I did find the tractor tipping funny in the movie "Cars"!


Hahaha, me too! I love those movies


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

I have heard of cow tipping. And my brothers brough up the subject of horse tipping..saying they were going to do it on my horses :roll: :evil: , lol. 

I wouldnt think its possible to do to a horse. I mean if some morron could sneak up to a horse while they are resting , close enough to push it over then i think horses would not have survived very well in the wild. They would have been wiped out by predators long ago.

They are only lightly dozing when they are standing up, basicly reasting a little, but if they need they will snap out of it very quickly incase of danger. Not to mention there hearing will still be extremely active to there surroundings when they are like this as they are somewhat vunurable when having a snooze.
They would hear the person long before they see them, and long before the idiots got close. 

But i didnt actually think it was possible to do to cows? I thought they would be along they same lines as horses, being prey animals. :shock:


----------

